# New Ballast!



## AluminumMonster (Apr 20, 2011)

I cant tell anyone else and i know you folks wont tell on me....  My new 600w Lumatek came in the mail today :woohoo:  Only 4 days after placing my order... not too shabby. And it only cost $189.75 with shipping! Just an FYI, the new lumatek ballast's can now use different wattage bulbs. So i could use a 400w mh bulb for veg and a 600w bulb hps for flower.  Pretty cool.


----------



## v35b (Apr 20, 2011)

That is cool..couldn't read about it in the pic though...I'll take your word for it...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 20, 2011)

Here ya go bud. I hope you can read it..

This feature will help some people save money on bulbs...


----------



## v35b (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you have to buy there bulbs? or can u use any bulb?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 20, 2011)

I use HTG's 600w bulbs, and i have'nt had any problems yet.


----------



## v35b (Apr 20, 2011)

ye but what about the 6buck chuck bulbs u get on ebay?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah i dont know, i've never used one. I have used the menards bulbs with out a problem.


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> ye but what about the 6buck chuck bulbs u get on ebay?




Pretty sure they wld work bro....although I buy my bulbs at 1000bulbs. Com

Not like that makes me high class........


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh by the way.....very nice AM. I might need to put one of those on my Xmas list this year....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations AM, that is awesome. I know your going to love it and so will your plants. Happy 4/20 indeed.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks guys/gal, i'm excited to get this bad boy up and running... 1200w in my 4x 4 flower room should be enough bwahahahaha.


and HAPPY 420 every one


----------



## nova564t (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you see the light? What light? The band Elwood, THE BAND!!!!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 20, 2011)

sorry to be a bit of a downer, but keep your receipt and packaging just in case you need to do a swap return.  we've had 2 Lumatek 1000 ballasts simply stop turning on properly that needed to be returned.

but they are very cool ballasts when they work.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 20, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> sorry to be a bit of a downer, but keep your receipt and packaging just in case you need to do a swap return. we've had 2 Lumatek 1000 ballasts simply stop turning on properly that needed to be returned.
> 
> but they are very cool ballasts when they work.


 

Thanks for the heads up man.  I've got another one thats 2 years old and have'nt had a problem with it yet. But i can gaurantee that i'll keep my reciept and shipping info. Thanks again.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 21, 2011)

the lightwave digital 600 watts is in my wish list for this year ... Expensive hobby ...


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

v35b said:
			
		

> ye but what about the 6buck chuck bulbs u get on ebay?



For $6 would you care if it blew on start-up?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> For $6 would you care if it blew on start-up?


 

Just as long as glass does'nt get all over the plants. I've spent this much already.... Why skimp on the bulb?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 21, 2011)

we haven't found a bulb that didn't work fine in a lumatek, but i'm with Aluminum that skimping on the bulb is not good...  i honestly have not seen any advantage to the super-expensive bulbs, but we change them out every 2 crops anyway.

and keep that warranty info on the lumatek!  Lumtek USA does not answer their email or phone, so you are SOL unless you can return it to the retailer.


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 21, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Just as long as glass does'nt get all over the plants. I've spent this much already.... Why skimp on the bulb?



That's exactly what I was thinking.  If I was going to try it I'd just McGyver up a fixture inside a cardboard box or something and try it out.

Personally I would just grab a 600w Son T; the 430w was the standard for quite some time.  

Having said that most of the bulbs on the market are going to be OEM'd in a Chinese or Taiwanese factory.


----------



## woodydude (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought a Lumatek switchable a couple of months ago. If yours has the SuperLumens switch, give it a whirl, an extra 15% of light for that final push!!

Also, I understand what you are saying about using a 400W MH bulb but you can also turn use the full range or swtich positions with your standard HPS bulb (I use Sunmasters). I dont know why you would run a 600W buulb at 360W but you can lol.

Nice buy fella. W


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 22, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> I bought a Lumatek switchable a couple of months ago. If yours has the SuperLumens switch, give it a whirl, an extra 15% of light for that final push!!
> 
> Also, I understand what you are saying about using a 400W MH bulb but you can also turn use the full range or swtich positions with your standard HPS bulb (I use Sunmasters). I dont know why you would run a 600W buulb at 360W but you can lol.
> 
> Nice buy fella. W


 
Thanks Woodydude.  I personally have no use for mh.  I veg under T5's, or, like right now i have 2 autos in the flower tent running 24/7 so i shut down the veg tent and just use the 1k for every thing.


----------

